# First walk how long ?



## emmark (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello everyone just to let you know were doing alot better with megan now on the sleeping in the cage she's good on a night but still does not like the cage in the day and goes mad when we leave the room but like the night time were assuming she will get used to it in time. 
So it's megans first walk on Friday and I've been Reading about how long I should walk her I have read a 5 minute walk is ample for first month and then up it 5 mins each month this sounds a little short to me as I probably won't even get off the street and she runs around in the garden for alot more than a 5 minute walk would give her thanks for any advice everyone.


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

took Peanut for her first walk this very night, 20 mins, but only about 10 mins actually walking. 

I have been talking to a well known person in the Vizsla com unity in the UK who has 30 years experience with them. She was talking about walking them till they have had enough, maybe with a little long lead running. Hip dysplacia is only really a problem when you force them to walk/run more that THEY want too. 

As you said theyrun far more around the house and garden than the 15 mins already and they can handle more gentle walking that that. Its all about being sensible with them at this age and more so when they get bigger as bigger does not mean full grown in terms of bones and ligaments etc.

Peanut will run, walk and sniff round the garden for 30 mins + and then I call her in so she can rest, which she does and then she goes again. 

Peanut absolutely loved her first walk, sat on command at roads and didn't do too much pulling seeing as though it as her first time out and I too loved it to be honest!!!

Hope this helps,

Graham


----------



## june (Aug 2, 2009)

I was just about to ask this very question! I have been taking Ruby out for about a week now, just for 15 mins. I wasnt sure how long either. She plays with the boys in the garden for ages after school though. This morning I took her for her first "proper" walk (although it probably took us 10 mins to walk to the field! I tentatively let her off hte lead, she whined a little (as in "mummy i hope youve not brought me here to dump me"!) and she stuck to me like glue. We used to have a beagle that was the complete opposite so it was very sweet. Im sure she will gain more confidence each time. 

How long do we go adding up the 5 mins per month?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

*How Long? A different Philosophy*

For me, first walks aren't about exercise as much as they are about other things.

First walks are about introducing the puppy to the leash, and the beginning of obedience training, socialization and just generally trying to establish the rapport that I hope to have with my dog. 
I don't time them per se', but more or less set very simple goals such as; getting a few steps at heel( whether on accident or not ) maybe a whoa or two. A stay, or a come. I don't teach sit, so I don't work on that one. 
Very gentle, easy sessions, that always end up, and encompass, lots of petting and handling and messing about. I try to make my puppies think I'm the best thing there is.


----------

